# 

## bigtroll

:       ?   ?  ?  ?    GPRS+             GPRS  ,      GPRS(   ).         .

----------


## g-unit

:
1.  (, ,    );
2.     ,    800 (         ,                );
3.        .
4.           (       )?

----------

.  ,  ,     ,        .   :   35      2   ,    ,       ,     .   -  2g  2.5g .   ,  ,  ,    .     .        .  
    .    ?

----------


## 23q

> .    ?

  "   800"       ?

----------

